# +++الام الصدر +++



## happy angel (17 نوفمبر 2008)

*من الشكاوى المهمة جدا الى بيشتكى منها العيان و هى الى بتخليه يروح لدكتور الصدر او القلب 


احنا هنعرف ايه اسباب الام الصدر 

هى الام الصدر متقسمة طبقا للمصدر الى جى منه الالم الى 

اسباب متعلقة بالقلب والاوعية الدموية 

اسباب متعلقة بالجهاز التنفسى 

اسباب متعلقة بالقفص الصدرى والجدار الصدرى 

اسباب متعلقة بالجهاز الهضمى 

اسباب فى الصدر غير القلب و الرئتين 



نبدا من الاول كدة فى الاسباب 

اولا : امراض القلب والاوعية الدموية 
اكتر الاسباب شهرة هى 
الذبحة الصدرية 
angina pectoris

و دى بيبقى معاها وجع فى الصدر و بنتج نتيجة نقص ادم الى بيغزى القلب نفسه 

myocardial infarction
جلطة القلب 

ودى نتيجة انسداد كامل لشريان مغزى للقلب فبيحصل تلف لعضلات القلب فى الجزء الى بيغزيه الشريان ده 

pericardial effusion 
مية على القلب 

بصو هو القلب متحوظ بكيس اسمه الpericarduim المفروض انه الكيس ده فاضى لما بيتملى زيادة بسوائل ده بيسبب وجع والام الصدر 

percicarditis 
وهو التهاب فى الغشاء الى لسة قايلين عليه 

aortic aneurysm 
و ده انتفاخ بيحصل فى الشريان الاورطى 


ثانيا : اسباب متعلقة بالجهاز التنفسى 
مهم اوى اننا نعرف ان الرئة نفسها لا تحس بالام انما الى بيحس بالالم هو الغشاء البلوؤى المحيط بالرئة 

والاسباب هى 

التهاب الغشاء البلورى 

تجلط الرئة بتعمل برده التهاب فى الغشاء البلورى 

الالتهاب الرئوى ازا انتشر للبلروة 

السل ( الدرن )

اى ورم او خراج 


ثالقا اسباب فى القفص الصدرى 
فى الجلد من برة 
اى التهاب او كدمة او ورم 

فى الثدى 
اى خرج صديدى فى الثدى 

فى القفص الصدرى والضلوع 
الكسور التهاب العظام 

فى العضلات 
ارهاق العضلات نتيجة لنهجان او كحة شديدة 


فى الاعصاب 
التهاب الاعصاب نتيجة لفيروسات 


رابعا : اسباب متعلقة بالجهاز الهضمى 
التهاب المرىء 

القرحة المعدية 

حصوات المرارة و التهاب المرارة 

التهاب البنكرياس 


خامسا : اسباب فى الصدر غير القلب و الرئة 
وهى اى اورام فى الصدر بتعمل ضيق فى المنطقة الوسطى من الصدر تسبب الم فى الصدر​*


----------



## milad hanna (17 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا ليك على المعلومات المهمة على فكرة انا دلوقت عرفت معلومات مهمة وعليها هافتح عيادة وشكرا


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (17 نوفمبر 2008)

ميرسى على  والمعلومات المهمه
ربنا يباركك happy angel​


----------



## جيلان (17 نوفمبر 2008)

*متألقة يا ملاكنا النهاردة
موضوع اكثر من رائع وبيبين كل انواع المرض بالصدر
تسلمى يا قمر*


----------



## twety (17 نوفمبر 2008)

*بجد موضوع جميل جدا*
*ومعلوماته سهله*

*شكرا ياملاكى *
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*


----------



## candy shop (17 نوفمبر 2008)

موضوع جميل جداااااااااااااااااا

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## kalimooo (17 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرااااااااااااا اخت happy angel
معلومات رااااااااااائعة ومفيدة
ربنا يبارك تعبك
سلام المسيح​


----------



## KOKOMAN (17 نوفمبر 2008)

معلومات رااااااااااائعه يا هابى 

تسلم ايدك 

مرسىىىىىىى على الموضوع 

ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​


----------



## ameera (24 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرا يا ملاك على الموضوع المهم

بصراحة منطقة الصدر اهم منطقة بالجسم لازم اذا شعر الانسان باي الم بهاي المنطقة مراجعة الطبيب

وكل سنة وانتو طيبين


----------



## ameera (24 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرا يا ملاك على الموضوع المهم

بصراحة منطقة الصدر اهم منطقة بالجسم لازم اذا شعر الانسان باي الم بهاي المنطقة مراجعة الطبيب

وكل سنة وانتو طيبين


----------



## happy angel (24 ديسمبر 2008)

milad hanna قال:


> شكرا ليك على المعلومات المهمة على فكرة انا دلوقت عرفت معلومات مهمة وعليها هافتح عيادة وشكرا



ميرسى لمشاركاتك​​


----------



## happy angel (24 ديسمبر 2008)

swety koky girl قال:


> ميرسى على  والمعلومات المهمه
> ربنا يباركك happy angel​




ميرسى لمشاركاتك ياكوكى​​


----------



## happy angel (24 ديسمبر 2008)

جيلان قال:


> *متألقة يا ملاكنا النهاردة
> موضوع اكثر من رائع وبيبين كل انواع المرض بالصدر
> تسلمى يا قمر*




ميرسى لمشاركاتك ياجيلان​​


----------



## happy angel (24 ديسمبر 2008)

twety قال:


> *بجد موضوع جميل جدا*
> *ومعلوماته سهله*
> 
> *شكرا ياملاكى *
> *ربنا يبارك حياتك*




ميرسى لمشاركاتك حبيبتى​​


----------



## happy angel (24 ديسمبر 2008)

twety قال:


> *بجد موضوع جميل جدا*
> *ومعلوماته سهله*
> 
> *شكرا ياملاكى *
> *ربنا يبارك حياتك*




ميرسى لمشاركاتك حبيبتى​​


----------



## happy angel (24 ديسمبر 2008)

candy shop قال:


> موضوع جميل جداااااااااااااااااا
> 
> ربنا يباركك​




ميرسى لمشاركاتك حبيبتى​​


----------



## happy angel (24 ديسمبر 2008)

كليمو قال:


> شكرااااااااااااا اخت happy angel
> معلومات رااااااااااائعة ومفيدة
> ربنا يبارك تعبك
> سلام المسيح​




ميرسى لمشاركاتك ياكليمووو​​


----------



## happy angel (24 ديسمبر 2008)

kokoman قال:


> معلومات رااااااااااائعه يا هابى
> 
> تسلم ايدك
> 
> ...




ميرسى لمشاركاتك ياكوكو​​


----------



## happy angel (24 ديسمبر 2008)

ameera قال:


> شكرا يا ملاك على الموضوع المهم
> 
> بصراحة منطقة الصدر اهم منطقة بالجسم لازم اذا شعر الانسان باي الم بهاي المنطقة مراجعة الطبيب
> 
> وكل سنة وانتو طيبين




ميرسى لمشاركاتك​​


----------



## fouad78 (24 ديسمبر 2008)

ميرسي كتير على موضوعك القيم مش عارف ازاي فاتني
الرب يباركك سلام المسيح​


----------



## viviane tarek (27 ديسمبر 2008)

*موضوع مهم ومعلومات ممتازة
شكرااااااااااااااااااااا
هابى انجل
وربنا يبارك تعب محبتك*​


----------



## happy angel (8 أغسطس 2009)

fouad78 قال:


> ميرسي كتير على موضوعك القيم مش عارف ازاي فاتني
> الرب يباركك سلام المسيح​









.​


----------



## happy angel (8 أغسطس 2009)

viviane tarek قال:


> *موضوع مهم ومعلومات ممتازة
> شكرااااااااااااااااااااا
> هابى انجل
> وربنا يبارك تعب محبتك*​








.​


----------



## just member (9 أغسطس 2009)




----------



## happy angel (9 أغسطس 2009)

just member قال:


>








.​


----------



## النهيسى (9 أغسطس 2009)

مميز شكراا وهام

الرب معاكم
صلوا لى


----------



## happy angel (15 ديسمبر 2010)

النهيسى قال:


> مميز شكراا وهام
> 
> الرب معاكم
> صلوا لى


----------

